# What harman stove is this



## J.denius (Sep 19, 2013)

What model stove is this and can people give me any Insite on it. I have a old 2300 sqft farm house. Will this stove heat it well?


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 19, 2013)

Can we get dimensions?  It looks like a mark series or an sf250. Duel fuel coal/wood stoves.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 19, 2013)

My dad has heated his old house [built in the 1860s) with a sf250 for many years.  I can't see does it have a fan with heat exchanger tubes? I think those were specific to the sf250


----------



## J.denius (Sep 19, 2013)

There's no tubes which is what had me confused. I can get dimensions tomorrow. I think it was something like 14.5x 22.5 or something like that


----------



## J.denius (Sep 19, 2013)

16.5x20.5 is the actual stove size not the top


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 19, 2013)

Its a mark series would be my guess. I don't have any experience with them.  Just the sf 250


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Try asking over on the nepacrossroads forum. They may recognize it. And sent a picture to Harman too.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 20, 2013)

After some google work it is an SF250, only harman that style with a step top. It just doesn't have the "heat collector" or the tubes in it. Should be a heating beast. Esp. With coal. 

http://www.harmanstoves.com/en/Products/Magnafire-SF-Coal-Stove.aspx


----------



## J.denius (Sep 20, 2013)

I appreciate the help. I've emailed harman. Just awaiting a reply. Just strange I've never seem a sf250 with out tubes. Hope she heats well. I've decided to install this instead of my big old Kodiak stove.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 20, 2013)

I know the one my dad has in his old house heats like crazy! Good burn times with wood, as he used it with wood for approx. 20 years before he started burning coal in it. The tubes seem to be an option as listed on the web site.


----------



## J.denius (Sep 20, 2013)

How big is his house. I'm just worried that being a smaller stove for wood that it won't burn wood that well or long.. Am I wrong on these thoughts?


----------



## J.denius (Sep 22, 2013)

So you guys feel this will heat a 2300sq ft farm house (built in 1853.) with wood?


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 22, 2013)

My parents house is the same size approx. It really depends on  the layout of the house and the stove placement.


----------



## J.denius (Nov 5, 2013)

Should I be able to get overnight burns with this stove. I'm burning black walnut and loading it around 10-11 n it is usually a useless bit of coals left by 630.... Should I b getting better burn times? Am I doing something wrong? I am a noob to this. So please bare with me


----------



## Stoveman 77 (Nov 6, 2013)

It could be a sf150 how many grates are in it ?


----------



## Baker_Falcon (Nov 6, 2013)

J.denius said:


> Should I be able to get overnight burns with this stove. I'm burning black walnut and loading it around 10-11 n it is usually a useless bit of coals left by 630.... Should I b getting better burn times? Am I doing something wrong? I am a noob to this. So please bare with me



I am new to wood stoves, too.  To answer your question about burn times--- this website: http://woodheat.org/ was a tremendous help to me.  I learned how to place the wood in the stove correctly for an all night burn.  I was building my fires like I would in an open fireplace, which was incorrect to get long burn times.  Wood stove fires are completely different ways of maintaining a fire.  The best way to learn these old stoves is through trial and error and learning just the right spot for your air flow controls.  You will get the hang of it, just keep "practicing"


----------



## J.denius (Nov 8, 2013)

Baker_Falcon said:


> I am new to wood stoves, too.  To answer your question about burn times--- this website: http://woodheat.org/ was a tremendous help to me.  I learned how to place the wood in the stove correctly for an all night burn.  I was building my fires like I would in an open fireplace, which was incorrect to get long burn times.  Wood stove fires are completely different ways of maintaining a fire.  The best way to learn these old stoves is through trial and error and learning just the right spot for your air flow controls.  You will get the hang of it, just keep "practicing"



Thanks. Read some of it.  Lots of info.. Where in central pa are u? I'm just outside of Harrisburg


----------



## Baker_Falcon (Nov 8, 2013)

Up here in Millersburg


----------

